# Slingshot vs Pelletgun



## Darb

I was just playing with some numbers just now, for my own curiosity. I've limited this to just the most common caliber air gins. Pistols generally fire in the vicinity of 425, 500 and 600 fps, and rifles can reach 1000-1200 fps.

A spread of different Pellets, and Energy {note: as with slingshots, a gun will fire a heavier pellet a bit slower, and a lighter one a bit faster}:

a) Lite: Gamo Raptor Gold Plated Lead Free (.177 lead, 5.4 grain): 2.9 joules @ 425 fps, 4j @ 500, 5.8j @ 600, 16.25j @ 1000.
b} Med: Beeman silver sting (.177 lead, 8.61 grain): 4.7 joules @ 425 fps, 6.5j @ 500, 9.3j @ 600, 25.9j @ 1000
c) Heavy: Beeman silver arrow (.177 lead, 11.5 grain): 6.26 joules @ 425 fps, 8.6j @ 500, 12.4j @ 600, 34.6j @ 1000










A spread of slingshot ammo:
a) Lite: 1/4" steel, (16.22 grain): 0.81 joules @ 150 fps, 1.1j @ 175, 1.44j @ 200.
b} Med: 3/8" steel, (54.53 grain): 2.72 joules @ 150 fps, 3.71j @ 175, 4.84j @ 200.
c) Hvy: 1/2" steel, (129.32 grain): 6.46 joules @ 150 fps, 8.8j @ 175, 11.5j @ 200.
d) Hvy: .44 cal lead, (143.48 grain): 7.17 joules @ 150 fps, 9.76j @ 175, 12.75j @ 200.










Prelim Conclusion: The higher end of slingshot ammo/band/shooting style (i.e., heavier shot, stronger bands and butterfly style) partially overlaps the lower and medium end of modern air pistol pellguns ... but can't touch air rifles unless extreme tech is used (ala JoergS).

Sources:
Energy calculator
Typical pellet weights


----------



## Darb

Just as a laughable point of comparison, here's a Barrett M82A2 50-cal ultra-high power sniper rifle:










(.50 cal BMG, 700 grain shell): 18,963 joules @ 3000 fps









That's 500-1000x the power of a typical pellet rifle.


----------



## ARB

Interesting - but I think you are being quite conservative with the slingshot energies. It doesn't take extreme tech to exceed those energies. Slingshots are suited to heavy ammo and by that I mean much heavier than 44 cal lead.

I did an experiment a time ago using black Thera tubing drawn to the cheek and installed on a Crossman Vortex frame. This tubing is quite strong but I think most can use it and be accurate with it
.
0.45 inch lead - 210 fps - 13.4 fpe - 18 joules
0.53 inch lead - 190 fps - 17.8 fpe - 24 joules
0.62 inch lead - 175 fps - 24.2 fpe - 33 joules
0.69 inch lead - 145 fps - 22.9 fpe - 31 joules

In a later experiment using 0.75 inch lead and a greater % stretch I got 30 ft/bs (40 joules)

So 18-40 joules without needing a butterfly draw, flat rubber, monster ammo, a large fork extension or serious engineering skills.


----------



## Nico

Hiya Darb
In my personal hunting experiences the slingshot has proven more lethal than a pellet gun.
I'd comment with examples of what I know from experience in using both types of weapons. But if your talking about joules then I'm passing because I just know it wont be good enough because its not gelatine tested or chronied. I dont do theory well.

For what its worth: The slower projectile in the slingshot with a heavier ammo is more lethal in my experience and I will leave it at that. I couldnt even tell you what joules they were in the field experiences safe to say the slingshot had more stopping power than the 22 cal beeman silver arrow pellets.

Pros slingshot has more stopping power but for best precision you need closer ranges.
The pellet gun can give you some serious long shots as have been my experience, but at close range the slingshot is tops.


----------



## Darb

Thanks for chiming in. I obviously have limited experience with heavier bands and ammo to match. Interesting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I agree with ARB in the slingshot energy. Before I sold it I had a 177 air rifle that was advertised to shoot 1200FPS and it just about would over the Chrony with light pellets. When I put in heavy pellets (not even Big Boys), the most I could get over the Chrony was about 760 FPS. The 22 air rifle that I own now will shoot about 750 over the Chrony with heavy pellets (not Big Boys). It has been my experience that air rifles also develop more energy even when they shoot slower. I have wanted to try some Big Boy 22 pellets. -- Tex


----------



## bunnybuster

I have a couple pellet guns.
One is a crossman CO2 and it will shoot 650 fps. It has the big cylinder, and is semi auto.
The other is a chinese single pump, and it shoots 650 fps.
The crossman is way more accurate. Both have rifled barrels, and both are .22 cal.
On live game, at close range, I think the slingshot is more devastating for a quick kill. The rifle is more accurate, especially at longer range. 
But then again..my .308 winchester...will shoot 2,800 fps. It will shoot the eye out on a deer at 100yds


----------



## Sam

Sorry Darb but I don't agree with those numbers, I think you've been too conservative with the velocities of the slingshots, for example Tex's Express bands (a mere 16lb draw weight,) are capable of producing 'muzzle' energies in excess of 20 ft/lb.

Moreover I believe you've neglected one crucial point in this debate: air rifles (because of the close resemblance they bear to firearms) are subject to very strict regulations in a lot of countries (esp. Europe,) take for example the laws over here in the UK: all air rifles cannot produce > 12 ft/lb or they constitute _Section 1 Firearms _which have a ludicrously arduous process to acquire and own legally; especially when you consider the fact that crossbows, bows and compound bows are subject to absolutely no restrictive legislation what-so-ever!


----------



## dgui

Im sticking with the premise of slower with heavier ammo say like 240 gr. moving at about 800 fps, nothing has ever replaced the 45 auto. It works the same with slingshots, well at least I think it does. 3/8 steel may go through a coke can without moving it but a 1/2 inch steel might just pick it up and take off with it. Knock down power is more impressive to me. I no longer use a 177 cal pellet but a 22 at 620 fps does it for me.


----------



## JoergS

You need no high tech to achieve 30 Joules (22 fpe) with a slingshot.

A Fish Hunter will do that for you with 15 mm steel balls. Original bands, Thera Gold, 6cm x 4cm  x 20 cm. No butterfly style needed. Doesn't get more basic than that.

Even a simple store bought tube shooter like the Barnett Strike 9 will achieve that kind of energy (with 20 mm steel balls, for example).

Using strong bands, heavy ammo and "high tech", like a well designed frame or extented forks, 90 to 100 Joules (over 80 fpe) is manageable. Both ARB and myself have done that.

Air rifles can beat slingshots, but only if lots of compressed air is involved. This means you either have to use a compressor or pump like a madman, hundreds of strokes with a manual pump. Then you can do 1 to 5 shots with energy levels that compare to firearms. If you want quick reloading, like a break barrel air gun, then just about any slingshot will effortlessly beat the air rifle.

Jörg


----------



## haertig

I have both pellet guns and slingshots. I do not do the numbers thing, but I'd rather take a hit from the pellet gun than the slingshot if I were forced to choose. Can't tell you why exactly, but my gut feeling after shooting both is "don't mess with the slingshot". Of course we are talking close range with either of these weapons. A pellet gun will certainly reach out further than a slingshot, but as you reach out in distance the energy of that small pellet drops off drastically. I *am* a better shot with my pellet guns than with my slingshot (of course - my air rifles have good target aperture sights on them!)


----------



## ZDP-189

Slingshot for energy, air rifle for velocity. There are extreme cases that are exception to the rule, but it's all about the mass of the bands and pneumatic leverage.


----------



## Darb

Hey, I'm with you 100% guys, and have been since the 5th post in this thread.









Thanks for all the experiental data, which has widened my understanding of slingshooting considerably, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Jaybird

My 50BMG shoots a 750gr bullet at 3000fps.If you can see it you can hit it.I am waiting the return of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## JoergS

50 BMG rules! Can you imagine how devastasting a heavy machine gun, like the M2 Browning, is on the battle field? 575 rounds of .50 BMG per minute. Belt fed.

An amazing design by the genius John Moses Browning. In production from 1919 till present day.

Jörg


----------



## Darb

/me whimpers with desire to spend an afternoon of ballistics love with a 50BMG.


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> 50 BMG rules! Can you imagine how devastasting a heavy machine gun, like the M2 Browning, is on the battle field? 575 rounds of .50 BMG per minute. Belt fed.
> 
> An amazing design by the genius John Moses Browning. In production from 1919 till present day.
> 
> Jörg


And at 20,000 J per shot!


----------



## BCLuxor

Interestingly i took my air pistol with me today whilst doing more HIspeed shooting. The pistol has a power of 4.9lbs and i was shooting over a distance of 50ft. The set up was i would fire my slingshot and my pal would shoot the air pistol as close to the same time as humanly possible. The results are interesting taking into account we could never truely fire at the same time the pistol in terms of projetile speed leaves the slingshot in the dust at least in slow motion! The water impact over 50 ft at 460 fps in time difference is about 2 seconds pellet hitting first .. two second gap and the huge splash of the bb. Reviewed in real time thout the time difference is small about a second . Im not sure what this means for power small pellet hi speed... Heave ammo slower speed? you tell me


----------

